
Your percentile rank in terms of effort among single founders is... (build a service to motivate single founders to try harder) - amichail

======
amichail
Effort could be determined by how much coding gets done each day, how many
hours worked, etc.

------
olefoo
It's not the effort that counts, it's the effect.

------
ivan
99%

